# Acer, Asus oder Toshiba??? Brauche dringend Hilfe



## Mischa79 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend ein neues Notebook und verzweifle daran, dass es so viele verschiedene gibt. Ich bin kein Gamer und brauche es eigentlich nur für Word Dokumente und Internet. Möchte aber eigentlich ein 17 Zoll Notebook haben, welches auch 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher hat. Sollte eigentlich für die nächsten Jahre erstmal reichen.

Hab bis jetzt ein gutes Angebot über 

Toshiba Satellite L550D-11N,

Acer Aspire 7736ZG-444G32MN 

Asus K70IJ-TY044V

Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe und auch nicht entscheiden kann, welches der drei jetzt besser ist, würde ich mich freuen wenn mir einer kurzfristig bei der Entscheidung helfen könnte. Solltet ihr noch ein anderes besseres kennen, könnte ihr das ja auch gerne sagen.

Freu mich über jede Hilfe.


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2009)

technisch gesehen ist das Acer & Toshiba besser ausgestattet!

ich werf mal die ein für Office & Inet reicht es   

Samsung E271 Aura T4200 Elano (NP-E271-FA01DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Samsung R719 Aura T4200 Darc (NP-R719-FA01DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

eMachines G625-6C4G32Mi Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland LED Display

Acer Extensa 7630EZ-432G16N, Linux (LX.ECA0F.097) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland NONglare display 

Acer Extensa 7630EZ-432G25N, Linux (LX.ECA0F.098) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## smily (5. Dezember 2009)

Da dir die Bildschirmgröße anscheinend am wichtigsten ist, würde ich den nehmen:

Acer Aspire 8730ZG-424G50MN (LX.P670X.012) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Edit: für wenig mehr Geld gibts den ein wenig besser (besserer Prozessor, kleinere Festplatte): http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a454632.html Aber für deine Zwecke ist es eigentlich egal.

Allerdings ist es ein Acer. Bedeutet mieser Support. Und halt Vista. Wenn du damit leben kannst, würd ich den nehmen.


----------



## Mischa79 (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten, bin aber immer noch nicht zum Kauf gekommen. Mir wurde jetzt dieses hier angeboten

Notebooks ASUS X71TP-7S015C

Was haltet ihr denn davon, ist das besser als das Toshiba???

Schwanke momentan zwischen dem hier und dem am Anfang genannten Toshiba. Die ihr mit gesagt habt, sind auch alle ok, aber haben Windows Vista. Hätte lieber Windows 7 weil es wohl besser arbeiten soll.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2009)

ja, das ist besser als das toshiba.


----------



## Mischa79 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey danke für die Antworten, habt schon recht das ein günstigeres für meine Zwecke evtl. reicht, aber will mir doch irgendwie die Option zum Spielen offen lassen und denke werde mir das Asus holen. Hab bis jetzt halt noch nie was von Asus gehört und war darum etwas skeptisch. 

Habe noch ein Problem, das Notebook hat als Betriebssystem Windows Vista mit Upgrade Funktion. Da ich jetzt nicht der Kenner bin wollte ich nochmal nachhören, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ein Notebook mit Vista zu kaufen und auf Windows 7 zu upgraden oder direkt eins mit Windows 7 zu kaufen. Vielleicht weiß ja einer ob es durch das Uprade Nachteile gibt zu einem Notebook was direkt Windows 7 hat. Was müßte ich denn für eine Version nehmen, 32 oder 64 Bit besser???

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2009)

wenn schon, dann 64bit nehmen.

das upgrade ist halt preiswerter als, wenn du das separat kaufst. wenn du aber sogar bereit wärst, win7 separat zu kaufen, dann nimm lieber direkt dieses notebook hier: Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Ahadi  das ist ein gutes stück besser als das asus, auch beim support, und hat win7 dabei. 


und/oder wenn du schüler/student bist: Notebooks4Students TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131- 4 Students  => der ist auch besser als der asus.


----------



## Mischa79 (7. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn eigentlich von nem Dell Notebook. Blicke da momentan nicht ganz durch mit den Geräten aber vielleicht hat ja einer nen Plan von Dell. Ist Dell ok oder eher nicht und welches Gerät müßte ich nehmen um auch ein relativ vergleichbares zu dem hier  Notebooks ASUS X71TP-7S015C

zu bekommen.

Notebook-Kauf ist echt ne scheiß Entscheidung


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2009)

dell ist gut, aber ob die für den preis was ähnlich "starkes" haben?

die inspiron bis 600€ haben eine *deutlich *schwächere grafikkarte.

das studio15 für 549€ hätte win7 dabei wäre "o.k.", aber die grafikkarte im asus ist gute 20-50% besser als die im studio15 (eine 4570 is da drin). und das samsung wiederum insgesamt deutlich stärker und mit win7.


----------



## Mischa79 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey Herbboy, wahnsinn wie schnell du bist. Weiß dass ich jetzt wieder was anderes habe, aber hab mal überService bei Asus und Acer gelesen und viele sagen die wären nciht so zufrieden.

Wie findest du denn dieses hier???
Notebooks HP Pavilion dv7-3010sg

Etwas teurer aber scheint gleichwertig zu sein und denke bei HP müsste Service besser sein. Vor allem hat das schon Windows 7 vorinstalliert.

Das was du mir geschickt hattest war auch gut, aber suche 17 Zoll.

Würde mich über eine Antwort und deine bzw. eure Meinug freuen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2009)

asus ist beim support in letzter zeit schlecht, acer ist an sich ganz o.k, HP soll grottig bei den consumer-notebooks sein, und das sind eben die pavillions... 

dell ist bem support halt wiederum BESONDERS gut. außer bei dell und lenovo musst immer mit ner wartezeit rechnen, die nicht nur ne woche beträgt...  und der support schwankt, d.h. wenn einer vor 3 jahren mal probleme mit dem support hatte, kann es heute wieder ganz anders aussehen... 

aber die frage ist, ob du überhaupt mit nem servicefall rechnest, und wenn ja, ob du nur für diesen eventuellen fall dann mehr zahlen willst oder ein leistungsschwächeres notebook in kauf nimmst.


zum technischen: die CPU im HP ist nicht gut, die grafikkarte wiederum ist gut, aber von spielen hattest du ja an sich nix gesagt ^^ 

wenn es über 600€ sein darf, würd ich eher dieses samsung nehmen: Notebooks Samsung E272-Aura T6500 Erohl da ist die grafikkarte zwar wiederum nicht so gut, aber es ist ausgewogen, die CPU ist für den preis gut, und ein älteres game würde noch laufen. service bei samsung ist auch ganz o.k

was für spiele wären denn gewünscht?


----------



## Mischa79 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

also zocken mach ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht. Wollte aber so um die 600 Euro anlegen und dafür ein möglichst gutes Notebook haben. Hab bei Dell jetzt mal eins mit diesen Daten:

PROZESSORIntel® Pentium® Dual-Core Processor T4300 (2.1GHz, 800MHz, 1MB cache)ändern

BETRIEBSSYSTEMOriginal Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit - Deutsch

17,3 Zoll WLED High Definition + (1.600 x 900) TFT-Bildschirm mit TrueLife™
ARBEITSSPEICHER 4.096 MB 800 MHz Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2 x 2.048]

FESTPLATTE320-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (5.400 1/min)

OPTISCHE LAUFWERKEDVD +/- RW Drive (read/write CD & DVD)GRAFIKKARTE512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD4330
HAUPTAKKULithium-Ionen-Hauptakku mit 9 Zellen und 85 Wh
WIRELESS-NETZWERKVERBINDUNGDell Wireless 1515 Mini-Karte, halbe Höhe (802.11n)
WEBCAMIntegrierte 1,3-Megapixel-Webkamera

Was haltet ihr denn hiervon???? Kostet ca. 640 Euro.

@Herbboy fand den Samsung den du mir rausgesucht hast auch eigentlich super, nur der hat ja auch nur Windows 7 mit 32 Bit statt 64 bit. Deswegen habe ich den noch nicht genommen. Ist das ein großer Nachteil 32 Bit statt 64???

Hab bis jetzt deinen letzten Samsung, meinen Toshiba von der ersten Nachricht und den vorgenannten Dell in die engere Auswahl genommen und möchte auch morgen einen bestellen. Vielleicht kannst du oder auch noch andere ne Meinung abgeben welcher von denen am besten Preis/Leistung ist und welchen man sich ruhigen Gewissens kaufen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2009)

was für ein hersteller ist das oben genannte notebook denn? dell? welche grafikkarte? wenn da nur ein onboardchip drin ist, müßte das rei qualitatuv schon recht gut sein, um den preis zu rechtfertgen, zumal CPU und festplatte auch nicht grad so üppig sind. und/oder schon ein servicepaket dabei.


wegen 32 vs. 64 bit: ist kein großer unterschied, viele programm unertsützen 64bit eh nicht - aber wenn man die wahl hat, würd man 64bit nehmen. man kann aber, wenn man jemanden kennt, der ne 64bit-DVD hat, sich die DVD ausleihen und mit seinem key dann auch 64bit installieren.


----------



## poiu (9. Dezember 2009)

64bit kann schon manchmal Probleme machen, oder man muss nach 64Bit versionen suche wie zB bei 7 Zip

deshalb sollte der Einsatz von einem 64Bit BS wohl überlegt sein.


----------



## Mischa79 (9. Dezember 2009)

Also der oben genanne ist ein Dell, der hat wol die selbe Grafikkarte wie der Samsung drin: 

GRAFIKKARTE512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD4330

Der steht auf der Seite bei Dell und ist bezeichnet als Inspiron 17 unter Sonderangebote. Hab mir da einen für 479 ausgesucht und die bessere Grafikkarte und nen besseren Akku mit reingenommen, so kommste dann auf 640 Euronen.

Wenn man die Daten jetzt so sieht, welchen würdet ihr denn nehmen, den ich oben genannt habe von Dell, den Samsung E272-Aura T6500 Erohl oder den Toshiba von meiner allerersten Nachricht.

Bin leider absolut kein Kenner und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Da der Toshiba vom Preis her gestiegen ist und der Samsung nur 645 Euronen kostet, würde ich den Samsung nehmen, obwohl der Dell wohl auch keine schlechte Alternative wäre, besonders wegen dem Service.

Hab jetzt auch lange genug gesucht und würde mal gerne eure Meinung hierzu hören.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2009)

nimm in dem fall den, den du am schönsten findest  bei dell hast du halt einen riesennachteil: das notebook wird erst nach deiner bestellung gebaut werden und kommt also erstmal in die warteliste der bestellungen, die nun in der weihnachtszeit sicher nicht wenig sind. d.h. wann du das teil bekommst, steht in den (weihnachts)sternen...


----------



## Diff (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

habe hier diesen Thread gelesen und dachte bevor ich ein neues Thema mache, stelle ich doch meine Frage einfach hier!

Auch ich habe vor ein Notebook zu kaufen und denke um genau zu sein auch an ein Acer Aspire 7736ZG-444G32Mn 17,3" !
Der Unterschied ist nur, ich möchte das Notebook hauptsächlich zum spielen und surfen benutzen! Außerdem möchte ich ein Notebook mit dem ich die nächsten 3-4 Jahre spielen kann, deshalb meine Frage:

Reicht diese Grafikkarte dafür aus?
Mit 4GB Arbeitsspeicher müsste ich ja hinkommen oder?

Da ich mich leider überhaupt nicht damit auskenne, würde ich mich über fachmännischen Rat von euch freuen!

Habt ihr vllt. ein alternatives Notebook für mich? Ich möchte max. ca. 600€ ausgeben!

Vielen Dank euch schonmal!

mfg. Diff


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2009)

KEIN notebook der welt wird auch in 3-4 jahren für die dann noch neuen games reichen. selbst ein absoluter highend-PC wird in 3-4 jahren schon an seine grenzen stoßen... ^^

für 600€ bekommst du ein notebook, das mit mühe und not gerade so noch die aktuellen spiele schafft, je nach spiel halt auf "low" oder bei nicht so fordernden spielen auf mittleren details. 

das von dir genannte acer aber reicht nicht mal für aktuelle spiele auf low-details... muss es dnen 17 zoll haben? mit 17 zoll bis 600€ wäre wohl das hier das beste für spiele: Notebooks Toshiba Satellite L350-24U (PSLDCE-00Q00DGR) - hoh.de aber auch da wie gesagt: aktuelle spiele gehen grad noch so. spiele "in 3 jahren" kannst du vergessen, außer du meinst, dass du in 3 jahren spiele spielen willst, die dann 3-4 jahre alt sind


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das von dir genannte acer aber reicht nicht mal für aktuelle spiele auf low-details...


 
Da versteh ich Acer auch nicht. Gerade in so ein Geräte ne Grafik Einheit einzubauen, die eigentlich auf maximale Mobilität ausgelegt ist. 

Ich Glaube alle Hersteller machen sich bei den Low Level Familien, ausschliesslich Gedanken über den Marketing Effekt.

Tatsache ist, nicht die HW wird rasend schnell billiger sondern die Ausschussaufbereitung wird immer effektiver eingesetzt.


----------



## Diff (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte da eigentlich an Spiele wie z.B. Fussball Manager oder sowas, die dürften ja nicht so die wahnsinnsanforderungen haben oder?!



Herbboy schrieb:


> mit 17 zoll bis 600€ wäre wohl das hier das beste für spiele: Notebooks Toshiba Satellite L350-24U (PSLDCE-00Q00DGR) - hoh.de




Dieses Notebook hört sich sehr gut an, was mir besonders gefällt ist die 1GB Grafikkarte!
Weißt du vllt. ob dieses Notebook Bluetooth, USB und WLan hat? (konnte das in der Beschreibung nicht finden!)

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

@Diff: also, bei so ner graikkarte sielt es echt keine rolle, ob die nun 512 oder 1024MB hat. die ist gar nicht stark genug, um bei spielen mit einem modus, der von 1GB RAM wirklich profitiert, genug leistung zu liefern 

USB und WLAN haben ALLE markennotebooks. hier findest du mehr details: Toshiba Satellite L350-24U 43cm (17'') Notebook inkl. Windows 7 Voucher bei Discount24  3x USB und WLAN mit b/g/n (n ist schon der neueste standard). bluetooth hat es nicht, aber es gibt ja für 10-20€ kleine stickst fpr USB, die sogar nur 2-3mm aus dem gehäuse rauschauen, also viel viel kürzer als ein datenstick.


wegen FM2010: also, wenn du textmodus spielst, dist die grafikkarte natürlich egal  beim 3D-modus weiß ich es nicht genau, aber meines wissens basiert der immer auf einer älteren fifa-engine, d.h. da würde auch eine schwächere graikkarte reichen. die 4650 aber wüed locker reichen, auch für fifa10 oder PES10 auf maximalen details. bei der karte in dem einen acer wär ich mir da nicht so sicher, ob es da überhaupt auf low oder mittel geht...


----------



## STSLeon (28. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr beide euch schon mal bei Lenovo umgesehen? Die Geraete sind hochwertig und trotzdem nicht allzu teuer. Vorallem gehoert die Tastatur mit zu den besten Notebooktastaturen. Besonders fuer Vielschreiber ist das ja ein Argument


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Habt ihr beide euch schon mal bei Lenovo umgesehen? Die Geraete sind hochwertig und trotzdem nicht allzu teuer. Vorallem gehoert die Tastatur mit zu den besten Notebooktastaturen. Besonders fuer Vielschreiber ist das ja ein Argument


ich weiß jetzt nicht, wen du genau meinst, aber im moment sucht scheinbar nur noch Diff was, weil der thread vor seinem posting ca. 2 wochen tot war  und Diff sucht was spieletaugliches bis um die 600-700€, und da kannst du lenovo komplett in die tonne treten...


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2009)

Spieletaugliche Notebooks kann sowieso in die Tonne treten... Hab nicht auf das Datum geachtet, vielleicht sollten sich Threads nach 2 Wochen der Nichtbeachtung automatisch schliessen


----------



## AchtBit (29. Dezember 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Spieletaugliche Notebooks kann sowieso in die Tonne treten...


 
Jetzt nicht mehr. Dank Intel neuen ULV CPUs und dem Centrino 2 Standard (schreibt die Möglichkeit für 2. Grafik Einheit(Hybrid) vor).


----------



## Diff (29. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich hab mir nun den Toshiba geholt der mir Herbboy vorgeschlagen hat!

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Hilfe und besonders dir Herbboy, hast mir sehr weitergeholfen!

Dann hoffe ich mal das alles glatt läuft und wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

mfg. Diff


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2009)

kannst ja vlt. mal berichten, wie gut der ist. leistungsmäßig (abgesehen vom akku)  ist der vom preis her top, qualität/lautstärke usw. weiß ich halt nicht ^^


----------

